# Carrabelle Florida help



## Ihunt (Jun 16, 2019)

I’ve been down to Carrabelle a few times but always fish in the bay between the islands. I have a larger boat now and want to do a little offshore fishing. We just like to catch fish. Doesn’t matter what kind as long as it pulls the line tight and makes the drag scream. We usually target sharks and seldom keep anything gamefish included.

I am looking for some number to any wrecks/reefs that are close by. I have the numbers for the Carrabelle reef and know about the wreck between the islands. If someone would be willing to pm me some numbers to some other places close where we could get into the sharks and Goliath I would appreciate it.

I have read and heard about Rose City. The reef cubes. How far out in miles is this from Dog Island? 

Thanks


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey man





Ihunt said:


> I’ve been down to Carrabelle a few times but always fish in the bay between the islands. I have a larger boat now and want to do a little offshore fishing. We just like to catch fish. Doesn’t matter what kind as long as it pulls the line tight and makes the drag scream. We usually target sharks and seldom keep anything gamefish included.
> 
> I am looking for some number to any wrecks/reefs that are close by. I have the numbers for the Carrabelle reef and know about the wreck between the islands. If someone would be willing to pm me some numbers to some other places close where we could get into the sharks and Goliath I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 I have lived here for nearly 7 years now. Offshore of Carrabelle is ate up with good bottom I would start with the fingers. This is between 4 and 7 miles off dog island. It looks like fingers where the depth changes. I trolled these looking for good bottom and picked up some great kings and Spanish while doing it. Also you can do the same around the towers like O tower. Get off of it about a mile and troll some stretch 30's. The bottom your looking for is there and the fish will be too.


----------



## twtabb (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice cobia.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 17, 2019)

Like Jaymax said lots of good bottom out there.  A good way to start is to use the available info on artificial reefs and keep an eye on your machine in thise areas for hard bottom.  A list of Franklin reefs is in the link below.  Keep in mind that the big bend area has a lot of "honey comb" bottom that is hard stuff but not a lot of relief; it's holes and small ledges so watch for hard bottom on the screen.

https://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-franklin-county.html


----------



## Rabun (Jun 17, 2019)

Limitless said:


> Like Jaymax said lots of good bottom out there.  A good way to start is to use the available info on artificial reefs and keep an eye on your machine in thise areas for hard bottom.  A list of Franklin reefs is in the link below.  Keep in mind that the big bend area has a lot of "honey comb" bottom that is hard stuff but not a lot of relief; it's holes and small ledges so watch for hard bottom on the screen.
> 
> https://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-franklin-county.html



Exactly where I got my numbers to fish.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I’ve seen that link but I’m not good enough with the numbers to look at xxxxx by xxxxx and say oh, that’s probably 4 miles out. I’m fine going out a little farther but if it’s rough at all my son gets green.


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 18, 2019)

Rose city is just beyond state waters (9 miles) and this is from the island, not the mainland so it's about 15 miles or better from the mainland. I quit fishing this area due to all the Goliath grouper. They are becoming a nuisance IMHO and the state probably needs to start up a lottery on them and start taking a few.


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Jun 18, 2019)

Rhodes said:


> Rose city is just beyond state waters (9 miles) and this is from the island, not the mainland so it's about 15 miles or better from the mainland. I quit fishing this area due to all the Goliath grouper. They are becoming a nuisance IMHO and the state probably needs to start up a lottery on them and start taking a few.


 I agree completely! Kinda like they did the bears 3 years ago.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Rhodes said:


> Rose city is just beyond state waters (9 miles) and this is from the island, not the mainland so it's about 15 miles or better from the mainland. I quit fishing this area due to all the Goliath grouper. They are becoming a nuisance IMHO and the state probably needs to start up a lottery on them and start taking a few.



Thanks. I’m wanting to catch one of them and some larger sharks. Plan on going there and to O tower.


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 19, 2019)

Plenty of sharks there also.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 19, 2019)

Rhodes said:


> Plenty of sharks there also.
> 
> View attachment 973410



Hope to come and give your toothy friend a sore jaw. I enjoy catching the trash fish. I’ll leave all of the fine eating fish to everyone else


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2019)

Hate it when they tear up my grouper sammies like that!


----------

